# slin pin injection sites?



## username1

i pin delts with slin pins twice a week, i was pinning them 4x a week for a while, 3x for test shots and 1x for mic shot. my left arm started getting sore after a while i guess i was doing too many in a week and not letting the injection site recover long enough like they say you should give an injection site 1 week to recover. though I figured since I was using slin pins that it wouldn't be a big deal to hit them multiple times in a week. is this right? maybe i was just sore for other reasons like I didn't rub it or massage the area? i know for sure i forgot to massage it one day and the next day i was seriously sore.

i'd like to stick with delts if possible or find another injection site to use slin pins. lately i've been rotating with glutes (25g 1") and today i drew blood when i aspirated i accidently hit the area too far up, so i'd like to say fuck that and just stick with slin pins. though i ended up just hitting the other cheek but, i'm thinking why even bother with all that shit if i don't have to. it's awkward turning around, and it makes me nervous with the sciatic nerves there and all. though i've been doing it for a while this was the first time I drew blood so I'd rather just forget it all together. 

i'm not doing 3x test shots a week anymore, i'm doing 2x a week now so my 3rd shot would be MIC shot. should i just do one delt twice a week? or should i try another injection site, what other site could i hit with a slin pin?


----------



## username1

would it be considered two different sites if i did the side delt one day and the front delt the next day? i mean i wouldn't do the same arm back to back it would be like this. mon - right side delt, tues. left side delt, thurs. right front delt

would that be enough time to recover if i did it like that every week? would the front and side delt be considered two different sites?

maybe i'll do tricep instead for some reason i don't feel comfortable with the biceps because of that vein that goes through where they take my blood tests.


----------



## Pikiki

My man try ventroglutes, quads and delts, that way you will have many sites injection and they all recover well and you can rotate from 6 diffrents sites. make sense? if you don`t like to pinch glutes go this way and also with slin pins you can do pecs too


----------



## DF

What Piki said.  Sometimes my delts get a bit achy after I pin.  When this happens I hit the glutes on my next pin although I don't use a slin pin in the glutes.  The last couple of times I've hit the ventro glute but have had some virgin muscle pip, but it's a great site to include in your rotation.


----------



## Lulu66

You could do ur forearms ( if u got the meat) with slin pins. I would say just get some 25ga and use ur quads, glutes and ventro glute. Give ur delts a rest for a bit. I'm not a big fan of slin pins, specially for IM applications. I had one come appart on me while doing sub q hgh shot. While i was injecting the needle just shot out of the syrenge and went completely inside my skin. I freaked out and before i knew it i took a razor blade to my shit and got it out.


----------



## juuced

holy crap lulu.  you pretty much performed surgery on your self.

I didnt know that could happen with slin pins.  made in China ?


----------



## gymrat827

juuced said:


> holy crap lulu.  you pretty much performed surgery on your self.
> 
> I didnt know that could happen with slin pins.  made in China ?



i bet they are all made in china.  or malaysia/singapore.


----------



## Lulu66

juuced said:


> holy crap lulu.  you pretty much performed surgery on your self.
> 
> I didnt know that could happen with slin pins.  made in China ?



Ya the thing wasnt too deep, maybe 1/8" or so. And i wasnt about to go to a military doctor to have it removed. That wouldnt've went well...


----------



## PillarofBalance

Only thing I will use a slin pin for is bi's and traps...

A 25g 1" is all purpose for me. Not sure why you're using a slin pin for delts. You want that injection deep in the tissue.

An definitely don't use slin pins for glutes.


----------



## username1

a lot of people use slin pins for delts and that area is lean unless you're real fat you're not going to not get it in the muscle plus i've been doing this for a couple months and my blood tests are showing my high test levels so i'm sure i'm hitting the muscle

i just dont think i want to go back to anything else, i have 25g 1" here but, using slin pins is so easy and also from what people say about it being easy on scar tissue, just makes sense to me. 

can you do quads with a slin pin? i haven't tried that area yet either because i'm nervous about all the veins that go through there but, i guess i was nervous the first time i did glutes so will probably just have to try it and get over with it. 

i was googling last night and saw pecs being mentioned also, i might possible try that. but i would rather try forearms and triceps first


----------



## DF

I'm sure slin pins would be fine in the quads.  May get some virgin muscle pip though.


----------



## 69nites

I love slin pins. I use them for all arm and shoulder pins. If injecting 1cc and under I'm putting it in a slin pin.


----------



## username1

I think I'm going to try the quads next then. I checked spot injections and it's on the outside of the thigh hopefully I won't have any issues.


----------



## j2048b

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fxCKBJzwNx8

the best for all sorts of shoulder pins!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eLf8LbRVc94

the easiest video ive seen of a shoulder injection ever, by a doc!

i wish i could help but i am in the same boat, i had to stop shoulder injects due to blood being drawn out but cashout has a good posting on ology explaining why YOU DONT NEED TO ASPIRATE at all and literature to back it up!

imm post up a thread.


----------



## username1

thanks i'll check those out.

also i didn't draw blood in my shoulder, it was in glutes. also i've seen that thread and literature stating that we don't need to aspirate and for a while i did stop aspirating just because of reading that info in that thread, it was convincing but, i had a feeling that i should continue to do so especially in glutes because the thing is that, i'm not a medical professional so if i don't hit it right i can inject into a vein. which is what could have happened yesterday, if i had not aspirated i would have injected into a vein. i aspirated saw blood fill up and so i took the syringe out and hit the other cheek. 

i think it's fine to not aspirate if you're a medical professional and have had professional training and know what you're doing. i don't think that should apply to many of us. i'm just glad that i didn't continue to take that advise and went back on my instincts to aspirate because if i had not i would have injected into my vein.



j2048b said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fxCKBJzwNx8
> 
> the best for all sorts of shoulder pins!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eLf8LbRVc94
> 
> the easiest video ive seen of a shoulder injection ever, by a doc!
> 
> i wish i could help but i am in the same boat, i had to stop shoulder injects due to blood being drawn out but cashout has a good posting on ology explaining why YOU DONT NEED TO ASPIRATE at all and literature to back it up!
> 
> imm post up a thread.


----------



## username1

ok just saw the first video that's exactly where i hit my delts, and i've never drawn blood i don't have any problems doing delts and prefer it but, i just need to find other spots to allow enough recovery time


----------



## j2048b

username1 said:


> thanks i'll check those out.
> 
> also i didn't draw blood in my shoulder, it was in glutes. also i've seen that thread and literature stating that we don't need to aspirate and for a while i did stop aspirating just because of reading that info in that thread, it was convincing but, i had a feeling that i should continue to do so especially in glutes because the thing is that, i'm not a medical professional so if i don't hit it right i can inject into a vein. which is what could have happened yesterday, if i had not aspirated i would have injected into a vein. i aspirated saw blood fill up and so i took the syringe out and hit the other cheek.
> 
> i think it's fine to not aspirate if you're a medical professional and have had professional training and know what you're doing. i don't think that should apply to many of us. i'm just glad that i didn't continue to take that advise and went back on my instincts to aspirate because if i had not i would have injected into my vein.



yeah man u r right, i stopped aspirating because everytime i pinned my shoulder it would draw blood, so i took cashes advice and stopped and never had any issues, but to each his own and yes u are correct, we are not med pros, not even close, some better than others, but im very far from it!

gl and hope those vides help in any way!


----------



## username1

i've never heard of that before how were you drawing blood unless you're in a vein? or i suppose your guess is as good as mine i just figured the only way you can draw blood is if you're in a vein. like the whole syringe was filling up with blood when you would aspirate?



j2048b said:


> yeah man u r right, i stopped aspirating because everytime i pinned my shoulder it would draw blood, so i took cashes advice and stopped and never had any issues, but to each his own and yes u are correct, we are not med pros, not even close, some better than others, but im very far from it!
> 
> gl and hope those vides help in any way!


----------



## JOMO

I have always aspirated on Glutes, delts and quads. Haven't hit anyother spots yet and have never drew blood. Personally I will continue to do so.


----------



## corvettels3

The past 2 months I've been using a 31g in the quad with no problems. It goes in faster than a 25g. This is due to the pressure in the barrel.


----------



## username1

i just now pinned the quad with slin pin, will see if i get sore tomorrow


----------



## username1

about 14 hrs later no soreness at all, i even forgot i pinned quads for a bit until i remembered this thread and that i hadn't updated it. i think i'm not feeling anything at all since i massaged it well for about 2 minutes. massaging helps a lot, the one time i didn't massage my delt i was really sore the next day and having trouble in my workout. 

i'm going to do tricep next time so i guess that should be enough spots and not have to do glutes at all anymore


----------



## DF

Nice to hear user.  I may give the quad another shot soon.


----------



## username1

with the talk about not going deep enough with a slin pin it has me thinking, if you aren't deep enough is there anyway you would know? also what happens if you aren't in deep enough can you get abscess? i've read about some people even saying you can inject test subq but it's just slower reacting. i'm on trt so i'm on it forever so i guess it wouldn't make much difference to me if it was slower reacting. well unless if it's making my blood levels unstable.

i know there's lot of people that use slin pins, if you google it there's threads on every forum out there with people discussing it and doing it etc. i read one person say that if you're not in the muscle then the oil will start coming out, that hasn't happened to me yet though today i pinned the left quad and when i pulled the pin out there was a small drop on the tip of the needle but, that's it. 

i'm pretty sure i'm lean enough i'm still working on trying to gain weight i'm at 162 lbs. 5'8 and 15.74% bf (had it checked at a nutrition center, with skin calipers and underwater test). the last of my fat seems to be all in my gut. when they were trying to do the skin caliper test on my thighs he had try to grab my skin a few times because he couldn't hold a grip. so i'm pretty sure i'm lean enough but, when i do the injection i keep the leg out and relaxed as that's what people say to do to avoid soreness. so it did cross my mind if even when the leg is relaxed if it's going to be an issue to reach the muscle. i was pushing it in all the way so that there's a dimple form.

i do feel the soreness in the muscle, i didn't feel it after the first shot until about 48 hrs later and i wouldn't really call it soreness but, it felt tender where i was aware for the next entire day that i had injected in my quad. wasn't anything major, didn't bother me. same thing today, didn't feel anything after the shot but, right now feeling a little tenderness in the muscle probably since i just ran on the treadmill did the shot about 12 hrs ago and hadn't felt anything until just now after the treadmill.

so would feeling some soreness / tenderness in the muscle at the injection site be a good sign that it went to the muscle? or anyway way to know if you didn't hit the muscle?


----------



## DF

At your weight I would think that hitting the muscle wouldn't be an issue.  Muscle soreness is probably a good indicator that you have indeed hit the muscle.


----------



## curls

sorry posted in the wrong section


----------



## BigFella

I've injected quad once, belly fat once (trying to go suq-Q and failing) delts every other time. Quad hurt for three days, belly hurt for two *months*, delts have NEVER hurt one bit. No massaging, nothing. I'm staying there. Only injecting 0.5ml, but sometimes d the same delt as the last couple of times with no drama.  Using 25g 3/4", and I'm not skinny (maybe down to 24% now).


----------



## username1

just did tricep, i guess i have enough spots now will only hit each spot once every two weeks but, i'm wondering if i should try the calf next.

EDIT: nevermind not pinning calves just did some quick googling and everybody says not a good idea, too many nerves and blood vessels etc. in that area


----------



## DF

username1 said:


> just did tricep, i guess i have enough spots now will only hit each spot once every two weeks but, i'm wondering if i should try the calf next.
> 
> EDIT: nevermind not pinning calves just did some quick googling and everybody says not a good idea, too many nerves and blood vessels etc. in that area



Yes, pinning the caves not recommended.  Having to walk after can be an issue.  Ouch!


----------



## juuced

I was thinking about trying pecs.  My pecs are big and its easy to see and access.


----------



## username1

yesterday and last night i was feeling the pip pretty good in my tricep lol still pretty sore, i can manage but, it's improving. quads was nothing like this though, barely felt anything after.


----------



## DF

username1 said:


> yesterday and last night i was feeling the pip pretty good in my tricep lol still pretty sore, i can manage but, it's improving. quads was nothing like this though, barely felt anything after.



A much smaller muscle.  I would expect a bit more discomfort.  I'm sure you'll do fine though.


----------



## username1

Dfeaton said:


> A much smaller muscle.  I would expect a bit more discomfort.  I'm sure you'll do fine though.



yeah that's true that must be it. it's almost all gone now, just barely feeling it probably will be completely back to normal tomorrow. i have to say for a second there i started getting a little concerned, last night in the middle of the night i kept waking up every so often because of the pain and trying to not think about it and going back to sleep. for a second there i was thinking it would take a lot longer for the soreness to go away i was hoping by monday it would be gone so about 4 days of soreness but, it seemed like it was going to last longer. then i was looking at my arm last night and i thought i saw some slight redness or pinkness in the tricep but, i thought i might be imagining things. it was really sore like i couldn't lift my arm to brush my teeth or scratch my head or putting my earphones in would hurt or i would be doing it awkwardly pretty much felt like the soreness after a really hard work out. 

well i'm glad it's about back to normal and can tell it should be completely gone by tomorrow, i wonder how many more injections i'm going to be getting this soreness but, i do my shots in areas based on when i'm not working on those muscles. like i'll do quad shots on mondays because on fridays i work legs so by then any soreness is gone and on thursdays if i do triceps on monday when i do arms the sorness would be gone, so that it doesn't interfere with my workouts. i'll have to go through this again with my other arm later this week lol


----------



## DF

The last time I tried to inject my quad the whole leg swelled.  Damn that virgin muscle pain.


----------



## username1

Dfeaton said:


> The last time I tried to inject my quad the whole leg swelled.  Damn that virgin muscle pain.



where on your leg did you do it, was it the upper outside quadrant? like if you were to split your quad with a vertical line down the middle and a horizontal line across the middle, just like you would to figure out where to inject in glutes, was it the upper outside quadrant? obviously i'm no expert but, just wondering if that would have been the issue if you didn't hit the right spot


----------



## username1

oh another thing I was wondering since I have 6 pinning spots now, quads, delts, triceps, and i'm planning on doing the left side one week (left delt, quad, tricep) then next week right delt, quad tricep and rotate like that so each spot gets hit once every 2 weeks. so i'm wondering is this too much time between shots? will my muscles starts to de-virginize or something lol so I feel virgin muscle soreness every time?


----------



## 03ACE

I must just be lucky. I am pinning .3ml with a 25g 1" in either delts or glutes, and just don't have any soreness at all. Only time I have ever gotten sore was my first pin - in the quad.


----------



## DF

username1 said:


> where on your leg did you do it, was it the upper outside quadrant? like if you were to split your quad with a vertical line down the middle and a horizontal line across the middle, just like you would to figure out where to inject in glutes, was it the upper outside quadrant? obviously i'm no expert but, just wondering if that would have been the issue if you didn't hit the right spot


Yup hit that spot.  My quad didn't like that at all.


----------



## DF

username1 said:


> oh another thing I was wondering since I have 6 pinning spots now, quads, delts, triceps, and i'm planning on doing the left side one week (left delt, quad, tricep) then next week right delt, quad tricep and rotate like that so each spot gets hit once every 2 weeks. so i'm wondering is this too much time between shots? will my muscles starts to de-virginize or something lol so I feel virgin muscle soreness every time?



Lol, I think you'll be fine.


----------



## username1

another thing i wanted to ask, do you think triceps can handle a 1 cc shot? since i'm wondering if the muscle is too small will it still get real sore even though it's not a virgin muscle anymore? currently i'm doing .5 cc shot but, just wondering if i was to go to a E7D shot (probably not but, had been thinking about it, so just wanted to know incase if you think it could handle a 1 cc shot).


----------



## 69nites

username1 said:


> another thing i wanted to ask, do you think triceps can handle a 1 cc shot? since i'm wondering if the muscle is too small will it still get real sore even though it's not a virgin muscle anymore? currently i'm doing .5 cc shot but, just wondering if i was to go to a E7D shot (probably not but, had been thinking about it, so just wanted to know incase if you think it could handle a 1 cc shot).


I do 1ml in the tri. Whenever I'm running tne


----------



## username1

fuck 1ml in my tricep was a bad idea lol damn since thursday it's been painful even in my sleep, i've been trying to ice it and put pain relieving cream on it, really don't want to take tylenol because it's not good for your liver but, i might have to my forearm looks swolen it's all fat compared to my other arm. it even looks red in the tricep area. tomorrow i'm going to try 1ml mic (b12) shot in my other tricep, i'd really like to have 3 different spots a week but, if that doesn't work out then i'm just going to forget triceps. i'm just going to see if a b12 shot will be easier to deal with but, not going to shoot test in my triceps anymore. i even feel the pain right in my elbow. i've never felt this much pain from a shot in the other areas but, as said before it's since it's a smaller muscle.


----------



## 69nites

username1 said:


> fuck 1ml in my tricep was a bad idea lol damn since thursday it's been painful even in my sleep, i've been trying to ice it and put pain relieving cream on it, really don't want to take tylenol because it's not good for your liver but, i might have to my forearm looks swolen it's all fat compared to my other arm. it even looks red in the tricep area. tomorrow i'm going to try 1ml mic (b12) shot in my other tricep, i'd really like to have 3 different spots a week but, if that doesn't work out then i'm just going to forget triceps. i'm just going to see if a b12 shot will be easier to deal with but, not going to shoot test in my triceps anymore. i even feel the pain right in my elbow. i've never felt this much pain from a shot in the other areas but, as said before it's since it's a smaller muscle.


What head did you hit?


----------



## username1

tried to do this one - http://spotinjections.com/index3.htm - the one in red "1" so with my arm straight out when i flexed the roundness from the tricep that sticks out i hit that area. one thing i remembered was that my muscle was tight not relaxed, i think that might be another reason it's hurting since i know for quads people were saying to keep it relaxed so i always remember to do that but, for some reason didn't for the tricep it was pretty much flexed.


----------



## 69nites

username1 said:


> tried to do this one - http://spotinjections.com/index3.htm - the one in red "1" so with my arm straight out when i flexed the roundness from the tricep that sticks out i hit that area. one thing i remembered was that my muscle was tight not relaxed, i think that might be another reason it's hurting since i know for quads people were saying to keep it relaxed so i always remember to do that but, for some reason didn't for the tricep it was pretty much flexed.


Never ever inject into a flexed muscle.  That is the number one reason I see for your pain.

I like the lateral head for my tri injects.


----------



## username1

which one is the lateral head? based on the spotinjections link is it 1, 2, or 3 ?


----------



## 69nites

username1 said:


> which one is the lateral head? based on the spotinjections link is it 1, 2, or 3 ?


2. Most comfortable to inject myself.

If you can't get comfortable forget doing it. Tense up and pip will be bad.


----------



## username1

i can't tell where the lateral head is on my arm don't have enough muscle definition it just looks like one whole bicep / muscle or something. anyway i'll try one more time but, with b12 and keep it relaxed. i don't know how i didn't remember because i know for my quad i remember to keep it relaxed so i should be able to with the tricep also. i think it's since i had my arm positioned on the arm of my chair and raised in the air so it was flexing. earlier i was practicing on my other arm by just relaxing it and trying to pin point where the injection spot would be. just going to try this last time and see how it goes or else i'll just have to forget it.


----------



## 63Vette

Lulu66 said:


> You could do ur forearms ( if u got the meat) with slin pins. I would say just get some 25ga and use ur quads, glutes and ventro glute. Give ur delts a rest for a bit. I'm not a big fan of slin pins, specially for IM applications. I had one come appart on me while doing sub q hgh shot. While i was injecting the needle just shot out of the syrenge and went completely inside my skin. I freaked out and before i knew it i took a razor blade to my shit and got it out.



Just FUCK. Now I will be creeped out for a while. I had one come apart once when shooting GH but it just came apart and my GH ran out... pissed me off but compared to what happened to you I guess I was lucky!


----------



## username1

i think i got it this time lol in my right tricep did a b12 shot about 10 hrs ago was completely relaxed and i still haven't felt anything, even forgot about it earlier. i think all the previous times i was doing the tricep shot i was flexing so that i could pin point my tricep and get it in the right spot that's probably the reason i've been sore every time. however i'm not going to take a chance and do test there again, will just stick to b12 for now. my left tricep is just now starting to heal it's been manageable today. however my quad is acting up from mondays shot lol and it's right at my knee for some reason. it's kind of painful to walk on it, i'm limping everywhere. i think i might not have been far enough from my knee. i try to hit the upper right quadrant (but try to aim for the middle) but, maybe i was too close up there or else i don't see why i would be feeling it right at my knee. i know for sure i was relaxed and didn't do it in a flexed muscle. i still did my cardio and everything, ran on a treadmill though it was kind of painful but, just tried not think about it. still not going to give up on the quad or anything.


----------



## username1

it's been more than 48 hrs since the last tricep shot haven't felt anything at all so i must have done it correctly this time, had to have been the flexing then. even my quad was fine by yesterday morning my other tricep still feeling it a little bit, but not bothering me, just know it's there and it's been a week now, never going to flex again during a shot lol and just going to stick with the b12 for the triceps as well for now


----------



## username1

well the tricep shots really are cake i don't feel a thing, it's my next fav place right up there with delts. however, now having issues with quads for some reason. usually i don't feel anything up to 24 hrs then after that and between 72 hrs it will start feeling painful and after 72 hrs be completely gone. however the quad shot i did on monday is still hurting pretty bad and it's thursday, it didn't get this bad up until yesterday it seems like, and it looks like there's a swollen spot maybe some slight redness and pinkness. having difficulty walking on it. not sure why i'm getting soreness after a month but, i only hit each quad once every two weeks i wonder if that has anything to do with it.


----------



## DF

Quad shots tend to do that from time to time for what ever reason.  You can go along then get bad pip from an injection.


----------



## username1

Dfeaton said:


> Quad shots tend to do that from time to time for what ever reason.  You can go along then get bad pip from an injection.



ok thanks for the info i started wondering if i messed up the injection and am getting abcess or something. never really experienced pip like this before, i dont' think i can even go to the gym today to do cardio will have to skip it. looks like i don't really have any other spots to try that i'm comfortable with, pecs kind of freak me out because of the chest area near the heart etc. i guess could try the right but, i'm not sure if i have enough muscle there or not. lats looks awkward to reach, not really sure about biceps i see veins running through, not going to try traps. you can't use slin pins on ventro glutes can you?


----------



## PillarofBalance

username1 said:


> ok thanks for the info i started wondering if i messed up the injection and am getting abcess or something. never really experienced pip like this before, i dont' think i can even go to the gym today to do cardio will have to skip it. looks like i don't really have any other spots to try that i'm comfortable with, pecs kind of freak me out because of the chest area near the heart etc. i guess could try the right but, i'm not sure if i have enough muscle there or not. lats looks awkward to reach, not really sure about biceps i see veins running through, not going to try traps. you can't use slin pins on ventro glutes can you?



Dude a 1/2 inch slin pin isn't gonna pierce your heart. C'mon. Just do it!!!


----------



## PillarofBalance

username1 said:


> well the tricep shots really are cake i don't feel a thing, it's my next fav place right up there with delts. however, now having issues with quads for some reason. usually i don't feel anything up to 24 hrs then after that and between 72 hrs it will start feeling painful and after 72 hrs be completely gone. however the quad shot i did on monday is still hurting pretty bad and it's thursday, it didn't get this bad up until yesterday it seems like, and it looks like there's a swollen spot maybe some slight redness and pinkness. having difficulty walking on it. not sure why i'm getting soreness after a month but, i only hit each quad once every two weeks i wonder if that has anything to do with it.



How long has the cycle been, what size pin and what injection volume?


----------



## 69nites

PillarofBalance said:


> Dude a 1/2 inch slin pin isn't gonna pierce your heart. C'mon. Just do it!!!



If I stab him hard enough and enough times it will. 

Pec shots are okay. Not as good as tris.


----------



## username1

PillarofBalance said:


> Dude a 1/2 inch slin pin isn't gonna pierce your heart. C'mon. Just do it!!!



yeah i know or else people wouldn't be doing it but, it's just the thought of it just feels creepy to me but, who knows maybe i'll try it eventually but, if i do would be on the right side lol should i try ventro with a slin pin? i googled it and found some people saying they've done it but, i'm still trying to figure out where the ventro is, worried about the hip bone in that area. i'm about 15% bf not sure if that's lean enough for ventro


----------



## 69nites

username1 said:


> yeah i know or else people wouldn't be doing it but, it's just the thought of it just feels creepy to me but, who knows maybe i'll try it eventually but, if i do would be on the right side lol should i try ventro with a slin pin? i googled it and found some people saying they've done it but, i'm still trying to figure out where the ventro is, worried about the hip bone in that area. i'm about 15% bf not sure if that's lean enough for ventro


Not lean enough for ventro with a slin pin.


----------



## username1

69nites said:


> Not lean enough for ventro with a slin pin.



i think i can kind of see the muscle when i put all the weight on one leg i can see this area below the hip bone on the side near the glute kind of stick out. i guess i could try it with a 1" 25g if i decide to try it.


----------



## 69nites

username1 said:


> i think i can kind of see the muscle when i put all the weight on one leg i can see this area below the hip bone on the side near the glute kind of stick out. i guess i could try it with a 1" 25g if i decide to try it.


That would be fine.


----------

